# Thinking of adding a 2011 1028E to the garage..



## RickDangerous (Mar 27, 2017)

Thinking of putting an offer in on a 2011 1028E to add to the garage. He is asking $700, would $500 be too much of a low ball this time or year?

https://vermont.craigslist.org/for/6040668893.html 

Were these machines any good or had briggs diluted the brand by 2011?

Thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like it is in fantastic shape. This time of year, it is a buyers market. Throw out a $500 bid, and see if he bites. He'll probably counter with $600. Is it worth that to you ? Seems like it to me, but you need to see it run.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree 100% with rit333, nothing to add.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

So, you've been on the forum for a couple of weeks, and now you seem to be coming addicted.

That machine is a good deal at $700, but if you can get it for less . . .


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

whats up with the hose clamp on the electric starter?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

looks really good, A little too good IMHO. Not a scratch in the housing or impeller. Looks repainted so not sure how bad it really was but I agree, what's with the hose clamp? Only thing that doesn't look repainted is the right rim, In one of the pics you can see on the inside of the rim the paint seems to be flaking off, Might have been how the rest was before the repaint. Might still be a good deal but for the year that paint is way too perfect to not be a repaint.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

The hose clamp on the starter is Factory from Briggs & Stratton, it holds on the regulator rectifier. I have retrofitted several of these motors on to Ariens snow blowers, I didn't like how they stuck out and could be damaged easily so I relocated them to underneath the shroud. 

Looks like it might of been repainted, guess you have to see it in person. The right rim shows of normal use, either it is original to the machine or it has been replaced and that's why it looks odd from the rest of the paint quality. As others have suggested it is a buyer's market right now, so you can always make a lower offer and the most the seller can say is no. Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## RickDangerous (Mar 27, 2017)

Not painted. Barely used.

He is firm at $700 and i'm firm at $600, but he is aware of my offer and will keep me in mind. We'll see! 

Some nice other stuff on CL right now so if it doesn't happen it doesn't happen...


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Way to go. I agree with you - If it doesn't happen, there are many more snowblowers left to buy. It should be a buyers market, so he should counter at $650, and then the ball will be in your court.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Doesn't look painted to me. Paint decals and overall quality looks factory, stand your ground, $600 or the highway. They listed for $1300 MSRP.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

26 days on market. he may take $600 if needs the money.

the deals are only going to get better in the next couple months. patience usually pays off.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

If that was $1,300 plus tax and rarely used and he wants $700 that's half price for an essentially new machine. If you need a blower and that has favorable reviews I don't know why you would wait. That's just me. Others here are cheaper - I meant more frugal - than me.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey just checking in did you purchase the machine??


----------

